# Goat Gossip 85



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

2/10/2010

Goat Gossip 85

Did you know?

Gwen and I have been doing the goat thing for over ten years now. When we first started out we were as green as grass in regards to how to raise and market our goats. We just fed them cuz they were hungry and wormed them once a month cuz that was the thing to do! We gathered up the kids and culls at the worst possible time of the year to take them to Hamilton Sale Barn cuz that's all we knew to do and earned pennies for the goats while spending dollars for feed. We didn't know much of anything.
Through the past years we have met Mr. James Tugwell, who introduced Gwen and me to the FCGBA when it was being formed, and experienced a lot of changes with our fellow members. Our association and the meat goat industry have changed with the times and through thick and thin have endured. Breeders and the associations they have formed have learned to adapt to the changing times. Our association has gone through an adaptation with the type of sale we are having this month. We have started having pen sales because that is the most economical way to hold a sale and still remain viable. We don't have to pay an auctioneer, print and publish an online and print catalog, and pay for all of the other related costs of having an auction sale. We pay for advertising and that's it. 
Breeders have adapted as well by reducing costs for inputs, being more selective in their stock purchases, diversifying their sales of animals by selling to the available markets (breeding and show bucks, does, and wethers, and meat) and reducing operating costs by registering fewer animals and paying dues to associations. We want more bang for and from our bucks! This is apparent in the way we, as breeders, are stocking our herds. Folks are becoming really selective in what they buy and how much they pay for it. Yes, some goats still go for high dollars at sales, but there are more and more "bargains" or goats being POed at sales. Again, it can be said that a pen sale is better because the seller and buyer can get together and talk turkey and reach an agreement that both can live with&#8230; or not. The seller isn't out the commission fees for each and every goat, just the pen rental. There are no hidden fees for seller or buyer. If a goat doesn't sell then the only thing the breeder is out of is the haulage and pen fee. As a breeder, I'm attracted to this arrangement. As a buyer, I like it because I can get in there and really examine the animal and quiz the seller about its blood lines and any health problems or needs that particular animal may have. Unless someone else is pondering the purchase of the animal, you can step back and think about whether the animal fits your needs. And the best part is you can negotiate the price and step away from the purchase/sale if you feel it isn't right. How many times have you heard someone say "It was one of those heat of the moment purchases. I got caught up in the bidding and didn't realize what I paid!" You can always get the sellers/buyers bidnez card and call them later to renew the sale/purchase. The whole environment is a lot more relaxed and you can think on the sale/purchase and make a more informed and less stressful decision!
So come to our FCGBA Open Pen Sale on the 27th and relax and make the decisions for your herd or youngster, if you are buying them a show goat or goats, in an easy and stress-free manner. If you decide not to buy, then you know that you weren't forced to make a snap decision.
We have some big goings on due for the pen sale scheduled for the end of the month. The breeder of the Grand Champion and Reserve Grand Champion market wethers, Jennifer Newton of Figbar Farms (www.figbarfarms.com) is bringing some show wethers, does and doelings, and breeding bucks to our sale. She is bringing some select wethers and doelings that are fancy and pleasing to the judges' eye. The bucklings and others will be from her herd sire Machismo, the sire of the 2009 Grand and Reserve Grand Market Wethers. Come out and find the next market wether, breeding doe, or herd sire for your ranch. Our sale will also offer breeding, show, and meat goats for sale. The association has set a price for the meat goats at $1.40 per pound/ live weight. What a bargain!
That's good news #1! Now for the best news! Jennifer is donating a breeding doe for the FCGBA and Dew 4-H to raffle for the sale. Jennifer says this is a fine doe that she was going to use in her breeding program but due to operating constraints (too much "I want" and not enough land to keep all the beautiful ones!) she is willing and wants to give back to our community, which has welcomed and supported her. Thank you Jennifer for your big hearted gift! Ms. Jenny Blackwell and the Fantastic 4-Hers have bravely taken on the responsibility of managing the raffle and I don't have all of the details of ticket sales but I will try to get the word out soon, within a week hopefully. They will be having pre-sale sales, call Ms. Jenny at 903-389-3001 or me at 903-388-8528 to get some tickets or find out details of the sale. All proceeds will benefit the FCGBA Scholarship Fund and the Dew 4-H&#8230;.. Guaranteed!
The Freestone County Goat Breeders Association would like to announce that they will be holding their Spring Open Pen Sale on Saturday, February 27th from 10 a.m. till 2 p.m. at the Ike Carden Arena in Fairfield, Texas. We invite any breeders who wish to market their stock to participate. This will be an open pen sale for everyone to participate in no matter if you are from Alpine or Arp! Come and buy, sell, or trade to your hearts content. There will be a special meat goat pen to sell your healthy meat goats for an average market price. Pens can be rented for $10 each. There will be a limit of 5 goats or one Buck per pen. The meat goat pen will be $2 per meat goat. Meat goats will be numbered and will be weighed upon sale and sold for an average market price to be determined. This will be a private treaty sale with prices agreed upon by the buyer and seller. The average market price for meat goats will be agreed to by the seller on the day of the sale unless the price is renegotiated by the buyer and seller. The FCGBA and its members will provide the facilities and livestock scales for the sale but will not be held responsible or liable for the condition or sale of any animal sold. We will be offering meat goats, show wethers and doelings, breeding nannies, and breeding bucks. Call our Prez, Garry Tugwell at 903-390-7780 or me for more information on the sale. We ask that sellers call ahead or e-mail with some numbers so that we can get a number of pens for the sellers built. Concessions will be provided by the Dew 4-H. We hope to see you all there and sell you a possible Grand Champion. 
Gilbreath Show Goats will be having a show wether and doeling sale on March 20th at 1 p.m. Viewing and an informal farm tour will begin at noon. Call Russell at 903-389-4893 or 903-388-4692 for details.
That's all I have for now. I hope you all had a good time at the ETGRA Cream of the Crop shows. Call me at 903-388-8528 or e-mail [email protected] if you have any questions about the sale or raffle or any juicy tidbits for the Goat Gossip. Bye, for now.


----------

